# Bonnie's color pattern



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've owned Bonnie for about a month now and she's a great trail horse. She stands on the light side of 15h but is built like a tank with the largest head I've ever seen on a horse her size. I've owned several Paints over the years but never paid too much attention to coat pattern until recently. Due to what I've been reading and her blue eye color, I'm thinking that she is a Splash with some characteristics of Frame or Sabino. What do you think? (She is registered with APHA as a Tob/ovr Little Bonnie Blue Paint )


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Frame can cause blue eyes as well as splash. She is definitely tobiano to start with. The way her face marking is makes me think splash. I also think she has sabino, which could be the reason her markings are so jagged at the edges, but that could be frame too. I lean towards sabino though.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my guess would be splash even though her markings are jagged she doesn't seem to have that white ticking that you normally see with sabino. and i agree tobiano as well.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tobiano and splash for sure. Possibly frame and/or sabino.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

She's Tovero. Tobianos have faces/heads like a regular non-paint horse.

APHA.Com - Tobiano Pattern

APHA.Com - Tovero Pattern

http://www.ajpha.com/funzone/coatpatterns.aspx


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Tovero










Tobiano


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

All so complicated!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Rides - Tovero is a combination of the patterns mentioned. Hence why we were/are stating the underlying patterns. Tovero in and of itself is not an independent coat pattern. I would never rely on a registry to get a coat patter or color correct as they are not up to date with the current color/pattern genetics.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree with tobiano + sabino.


----------



## Dusty and Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

She truely is spectacular. I have owened a black and white splash pinto with blue eyes but never a chesnut splash with blue eyes


----------



## Dusty and Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

she looks tovero to me. bbut im no expert


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input. After your informative posts and a little research, I'm pretty confident that I can call her a tricolor Tovero with a splash pattern.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I wouldn't call her tri-colored. That would be like calling any bay horse (or any color for that matter) a tri-color.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Two colors on her body - dun and white, with black in her tail and her forelock. That is considered tricolor. (and black around her mouth)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No, if you take off the white that is part of her base color. She is not a true tri-color.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Tricoloured (horse) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*sigh* Every horse that has a speck of what and a base color that has "two" colors (read black points) should be called tricolored. 

The points of a horse should not be counted as a color. _

True_ tricolored horses are usually calicos or brindles. 

I don't use wikipedia links as proof of colors are there is so much misinformation in 99% of them, just like I don't take registries at their word for colors.


ETA a horse that _is_ tricolored that is neither colico nor brindle - http://pets.webshots.com/album/576109722qSErdz

And

A chimeric tricolored Icelandic - 
http://equine.colorgenetics.info/forum/tri-colored-icelandic-confirmed-chimeric


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

no input there but OOOHHHH those icelandics are pretty!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

How much of another color makes it "official"? She has two large black spots on her muzzle besides the mane and forelock. However, we can debate all day as to what makes up a tricolor but, truthfully, it is unimportant. Thank you for your input, though. I grew up "knowing" that a tri consisted of two body colors and a different mane and tail - I think that is really the general consensus, right or wrong.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What makes the difference is if you "erased" the white on the body it the color would be one of a "normal" base coat, i.e. with black points.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

it's unoffcially known as tricolor here to, but the official term would be either Dun,Bay, Buckskin or anything with black points and then whatever paint pattern it is. such as my girl is a Bay paint but is also known unexclusively as a Tricolor simply because of her black points.
though it's not official when you say tri color people know what you're talking about.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks tovero to me a combination of overo and tobiano


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Just to make a point here.

"Tovero" and "Overo" are dated terms. They are generic and really not applicable anymore. It's like being asked what breed a horse is and replying with "coldblood". The only place that you should see these terms is with registering bodies, and we all know they are backwards and never move with the times.

Overo is a lump term for three different white patterns - frame, splash and sabino. It is important that we start to always separate these three when we refer to them, since frame in particular is something all breeders should be aware of and specific when referring to it. 

If a horse is tobiano and another white pattern, call it that, eg Tobiano with Splash.

Also, I am with ND on this one. A tricolour doesn't include white. Otherwise every bay with a sock would be a tricolour. I know in dogs that tricolour does include white, but it doesn't in horses. Again, saying that the registry accepts bay and white as tri is not helping your case, because registries are just plain dumb sometimes.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

While I know that NdAppy was trying to say the same thing, Chiilaa did a real good job of getting the point through my sometimes dim witted brain. Thanks to the two of you.

So ... bottom line ... am I now correct in saying that Bonnie is Tobiano with Splash?

That being said, if I advertised her for sale, and until the uninitiated are educated, I'm afraid I would have to resort to the archaic terms so that others will understand.

Further - many times there is such a fine line between splash and frame that it is a rather subjective thing and at times quite confusing, that the older term, overo, is just simpler.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

You would be correct in saying that, yes.

As for the line between frame and splash, they can look like they are the same, but often it is not the case. Frame is usually just that - white in the middle with a frame of colour around the outside. It is also associated with solid legs, and has usually got jagged edges to the white. Splash tends to start on the face, usually with bottom heavy markings like aprons. It also likes to cause leg white, and is usually neat and fairly straight lines.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Easiest way I have found to describe splash is to describe it like jumping into a puddle of white paint. It "splashes" up onto the body. 

Smokes Navajo, who used to be in my signature, is a good example of a splash white paint that has similar markings on the barrel to frame. Smokes is not a frame carrier though. 

Colors and patterns can be so confusing. 

If you advertised her, I would advertise her as a tovero. That is the term that most people are going to think of when seeing her.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Someone should make a thread with a description of all these paint terms and then include a picture example. I can't find a good website describing the different paint terms.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

http://equine-color.info/

This website has a good gallery as well as a description too.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

hmmm its not coming up for me :/


----------

